# Skyworker Parts



## Cj Tree (Jan 26, 2010)

Im really hoping someone can help me. I have an old f-800 ford with a skyworker boom and the bucket hydraulic control valve box is no good and I or any local dealer in the new england area can find me one. If someone could tell me where to find a new or even used one I would be more than grateful.


----------



## groundsmgr (Jan 27, 2010)

Raymond bucket guys in raymond nh. I know they were able to fix a guy I knows Skyworker.


----------



## woodchux (Jan 27, 2010)

What is the problem with your control box? Have you tried to pump up the controls using the little knob near the reservoir? You must not over pump this but you need to have a little pressure in the lines for the controls to work. i had the main seal on the control body blow out on mine once in the cold weather . i made a new seal with some gasket material you can buy at auto parts stores. If you have the low pressure controls then you should be able to replace the seals pretty easily...


----------



## Chris Francis (Sep 20, 2010)

*Skyworker bucket and parts FREE to good home*







You can have mine. Needs TLC


----------



## prentice110 (Sep 20, 2010)

Chris, check your pm


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 21, 2010)

If all you need is the box cover just build one....


----------



## Chris Francis (Sep 21, 2010)

*More than just the cover*

Unfortunately it is more than just the cover. He hit a big tree limb and split the entire bucket and liner. The tops of the hydraulic controls are all busted. The mounting hardware inside the boom is broken. Some of the fiberglass on the boom needs repair. And no telling what else at this point.


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 22, 2010)

Chris Francis said:


> Unfortunately it is more than just the cover. *He hit a big tree limb and split the entire bucket and liner.* The tops of the hydraulic controls are all busted. The mounting hardware inside the boom is broken. Some of the fiberglass on the boom needs repair. And no telling what else at this point.


I did that once, the boss told me to wrap a ratchet strap around it and keep working...........lol....






NO, I didn't do it....


----------



## Lavin Enterpris (Apr 3, 2012)

*Still looking for skyworker parts?*



Cj Tree said:


> Im really hoping someone can help me. I have an old f-800 ford with a skyworker boom and the bucket hydraulic control valve box is no good and I or any local dealer in the new england area can find me one. If someone could tell me where to find a new or even used one I would be more than grateful.




an aerial lift of conn. bucket will work. you will need to get the clamp on style basket, so it will clamp to the basket shaft.


----------



## Woodland (Apr 10, 2012)

CUES in Franklin Ct has a new one on the shelf.


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 10, 2012)

Call Brian and ask him.    1234567890aabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzssssssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttlllll44444449999999999-=555555kkkkkkkkkkkkkbirjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjvy3333333333333333555555555g93nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Chris Francis (Aug 15, 2012)

*Skyworker bucket truck parts*

I have all the Skyworker parts you need. Motor blew in my truck, and I am not going to put it back together. Take the whole truck or tell me what parts you need. Must go!

Skyworker Type A mounted on a Ford F700 with chip box. Everything works except engine is blown.


----------

